# Problème réception pièces jointes par utilisateurs Windows



## jacto (6 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à ce problème dans les discussions précédentes.
Depuis quelques temps, certains de mes correspondants sous Windows sont incapables d'ouvrir les pièces jointes que je leur envoie, soit en pdf soit en jpeg...
Ils voient bien leur contenu qui s'affiche dans le message mais sont incapables de l'enregistrer et leur logiciel de messagerie ne les reconnait pas comme des fichiers joints.
Ce sont pourtant bien des fichiers joints, j'ai bien pris la précaution de régler "envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows" et les fichiers ne dépassent pas 2 Mo.
J'utilise Mail version3.6 sous Mac OS 10.5.7 (cela se produisait aussi sous 10.5.6).
Certains de mes correspondants rencontrant le problème utilisent Outlook, d'autres Lotus Note... Le problème ne se produit pas avec toutes les pièces jointes : les même correspondants recoivent bien certains messages avec les fichiers joints.
Avez-vous une explication ?
Merci d'avance


Un autre problème : les nioubes nouveaux membres qui ne prennent pas deux minutes pour lire les annonces "à lire avant de poster" qui figurent en tête de certains forums 

On déménage !


----------



## boddy (6 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Penses-tu toujours à bien mettre les extensions à tes fichiers ?
(.jpg / .pdf)

Tout le monde ne connaît pas forcément les "bidouilles" à faire sur les pièces-jointes qui arrivent sans extension...


----------



## jacto (6 Juillet 2009)

Mais oui, les fichiers ont bien leurs extensions .jpg ou .pdf...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h26 ----------

Par ailleurs, je ne comprends pas la remarque du modérateur ????
Le choix entre les sujets relatifs à "Applications" et "Internet et réseaux" n'est pas aussi évident que vous semblez le penser...


----------



## Aliboron (6 Juillet 2009)

jacto a dit:


> .../... Ils voient bien leur contenu qui s'affiche dans le message mais sont incapables de l'enregistrer et leur logiciel de messagerie ne les reconnait pas comme des fichiers joints.


M'est avis qu'on est là dans un problème d'application Windows et plus vraiment Mac ! En effet, concernant Outlook, lors de la réception d'un message en HTML complexe les images s'affichent dans le corps du message mais, tant qu'on est dans le volet de visualisation, on n'a pas accès à l'enregistrement des pièces jointes. Par contre, si on ouvre le message dans une fenêtre distincte, il devient possible d'enregistrer les pièces jointes selon les méthodes habituelles (clic droit ou menu "Fichier"). 

Si c'est bien ça (et ta description y ressemble fort), cela n'a rien à voir avec le logiciel utilisé pour l'envoi du message (même si Mail est loin d'être irréprochable en matière d'encodage) mais tout à voir avec les caractéristiques de l'application utilisée à la réception (en ce qui concerne Outlook et Outlook Express en tout cas, pour Lotus Notes je ne dirai rien, n'ayant pas d'expérience).


_Avec une petite recherche, tu aurais trouvé en tout cas une description de ces données, par exemple dans ce fil récent (et il y en a probablement d'autres)..._


----------



## jacto (6 Juillet 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour cette explication. Je ferai faire un test à mes destinataires...
J'avais bien fait des recherches dans les discussions avant de poster ma demande mais je n'avais pas su trouver la discussion - effectivement pertinente - dont tu m'as donné le fil !


----------

